# YouTube's silky smooth 60FPS video is now ready for viewing



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*YouTube's silky smooth 60FPS video is now ready for viewing*

(engadget.com) - YouTube promised that you'd see many videos playing at a brisk 60 frames per second this year, and it looks like the streaming site has made good on its word. While there were a few 60FPS test clips in the spring, you can now see regular uploads with silky smooth motion. There are some fairly strict conditions you'll need to meet before you see these high-quality videos, mind you....

Full Story Here


----------

